# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Emmerdale or Eastenders

## leo_is_so_fit!!

As you all probably know Emmerdale is set to overtake Eastenders in the soap charts. So i just wondered which you think is better!

----------


## Petal

Emmerdale is just a million times better. I used to be an Eastenders fan but I've gone completely off it

----------


## xCharliex

Emmerdale, i love it! The acting is so much better and the storylines are a lot better as well , ive gone right of Eastenders as well, although ill always watch all the soap omnibuses at the weekend if im about

----------


## Treacle

Yet again another thread with the wrong supposed fact that Emmerdale is about to overtake EastEnders nonsense.

----------


## hannah-mj

eastenders.................of course!

----------


## Treacle

Well personally I prefer EastEnders even at it's worst it's still managed to stay on top of Emmerdale  :Stick Out Tongue:  And Emmerdale only managed to scoop one award at the BSA's in May.

----------


## squarelady

Eastenders however bad it is. Mainly because farms and sheep don't interest me.

----------


## Abi

just because its set in the country, it doesn't mean that there are sheep you know

----------


## squarelady

> just because its set in the country, it doesn't mean that there are sheep you know


I realise that. I live in the countryside myself, but there are sheep on Emmerdale.

----------


## Treacle

> just because its set in the country, it doesn't mean that there are sheep you know


That was what the programme was originally supposed to be about. They've changed the entire concept.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

sorry emmerdale but eastenders get my vote

----------


## Treacle

> sorry emmerdale but eastenders get my vote


Naturally of course darling  :Smile:

----------


## ***Virgo***

eastenders 100% and always will be in my opinion!!

----------


## Abi

Even if the Ferreras came back  :Rotfl:

----------


## ***Virgo***

:Thumbsup:  yep all the way!  :Thumbsup:  

 :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Abi

:EEK!:   Really? Even if they all returned and did a re-run of the losing their house story?!?!

----------


## ***Virgo***

Well i wouldn't be as interested but id still be behind them no matter what!!!!
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Abi

:EEK!: 
well i'm completly different to you, i watch most of the soaps, but i never have a permanent favourite. At the moment, i prefer Emmerdale, however i'm thinking that the Mitchells return might sway me back to EE. I prefer to take it story by story, and see which is better that way, then i can give a more balanced opinion

----------


## Treacle

> well i'm completly different to you, i watch most of the soaps, but i never have a permanent favourite. At the moment, i prefer Emmerdale, however i'm thinking that the Mitchells return might sway me back to EE. I prefer to take it story by story, and see which is better that way, then i can give a more balanced opinion


I am very loyal so once I like one then I stick with it.

----------


## Abi

I sway so much though, i prefer not to get attached to anything, and that includes soaps. When i start to really like a soap, something always happens to make me think again (e.g. the ferreras)

----------


## ***Virgo***

> I am very loyal so once I like one then I stick with it.



Same with me,once a fan ALWAYS a fan!!!!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

> I sway so much though, i prefer not to get attached to anything, and that includes soaps. When i start to really like a soap, something always happens to make me think again (e.g. the ferreras)


I support a show though and that means sticking with it through thick or thin. I'm very deep and loyal not shallow and unloyal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ***Virgo***

Yeh even if there was a bad storyline e.g the ferreras,i would still watch it and support it.Every soap goes through bad patches,now it is eastenders but i still watch it and enjoy it no matter what.  :Bow:

----------


## Abi

> I support a show though and that means sticking with it through thick or thin. I'm very deep and loyal not shallow and unloyal


In your opinion

----------


## Treacle

> In your opinion


Yes it is my opinion I had a review of the soaps back in the 80s when 'EastEnders' was legendary and I decided this is the one that I am going to stick with forever. It's just simply divine at the moment and it's getting better and better.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

go ee

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

eastenders is the best

----------


## Potato1992

emmerdale seems more interesting but eastenders will make a comeback wiv the wedding

----------


## ***Virgo***

it has to

----------


## kayla05

It has to be EASTENDERS!! i love the it!

----------


## emma_strange

Eastenders!

----------


## dddMac1

Eastenders

----------


## gazzer

Emmerdale all the way

----------


## xXxJessxXx

eastenders is far better, theres no competition, i dont even like emmerdale i hate it

----------


## eastenderfan_91

eastenders no competition i love it!!!

----------

